# Bon Voyage! Skyseternalangel is off to New Zealand!



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Bon voyage Skye!  *hugs*

I hope you have a fantastic flight to NZ. Hopefully once you're there you'll find some lovely horses to hang out with. 

I'm still a little jealous. I've never left the states (or Oregon for longer that 3 days, for that matter) so I wish I could come too!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is scary and exciting moving to a new country, but never boring, good luck, it will be great.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Sky! Don't worry, it'll be a brand new adventure for you once you get there!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

good bye have fun and take loads of pictures to share with us.  your new adventure begins


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Tiny, you took Sky??? Im confused... Anyhow, have a good time Skye! Your Sky will miss you  Dont forget, PICTURES!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Bon Voyage Skye! Enjoy the adventure if you can, someday you will look back and see how lucky you were to have such an opportunity! 
Not now of course :-| ... but someday.
I for one, am really looking forward to when you are settled and get back on and tell us all bout NZ.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Have a safe trip and look forward to a new chapter in your life! Believe me when I say you will miss home a huge amount, but you will find new things in New Zealand that will fall into place and make it feel like home. 

Best wishes for a safe trip!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Adios and good luck Sky! It will take time to adjust, but I'm sure that you'll find some super cool horses and equestriannes to hang with!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck with the move! I'm sure Sky will miss you as much as you are going to miss him! I hope your leasing situation works out well. 

Hope you find some good ponies to ride while you're away from your boy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not "take" Sky, though I would if I couldl, in a New York minute. NO, Sky will be under someone else's care, leased out, I think.

Anyone from New Zealand want to extend an invite to this lonely , young Yank, coming your way?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Bye, Skye! I hope you share lots if pictures of NZ! You're going to love it there!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone!  I'm blushing haha!

Yeah I know, such a wonderful opportunity and it won't be the same without my boy but I'll get on well. 

I'll be getting updated pictures of him all the time, which I'll of course share along with brand new New Zealand pictures!

And thanks Tinyliny, that was very sweet of you 

But nooooo tinyliny isn't taking Sky haha! Though I would trust her with him if the situation were possible. He's got two ladies riding and grooming and loving him. One is leasing, the other is his designated care taker.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Off I go to the airport in my new jogging bottoms and fish whistle (it's SO cool haha!)

Alright well, you all take care! I'll take lots of pictures.. no one do anything silly while I'm gone!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Safe travels Sky and update us when you get there!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. She's gone. Let's open the cages and let the lions out and invite the jugglers in so we can start the pinata party. But, like she said, NO sillynesss 'til she gets back.
Did we order a Chippendale crew? I forgot.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Skye, we will meet up with you in your new home. Hope you find a new equine friend soon. You will change your mind about the move when you get to gallop over that BEAUTIFUL countryside you will have there.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Bon Voyage-hope your flight goes smoothly & you enjoy your new home. Post when you can-we alll want to hear about your adventures. I only moved 1 state away, & it was a BIG change,but your family is there to smooth things for you, so at least you don't have to do everything-LOL! Good Luck!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Safe travels and have so much fun! I hope that everything works out with Skye and that you two are both as happy as can be while you're apart!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

The very best of luck to you, Skye!! There are lots of hugs and excitement for your new life adventure sent your way - you know you'll be badgered constantly for photos, so just bear with us - safe journey and God bless


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure how long flights take but I hope you arrived safe and sound in NZ! From pictures it looks like such a beautiful place and in person it must be absolutely breath taking. 
As the other members have mentioned, pictures would be awesome.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*Yahooo!!!*

I just got to Wellington!!!!!!!!

My goodness we had everything go wrong at the airport, including delays, missed flights, last minute connection changes, 8 suitcases lost, no chance to change clothes (ew much!) and then we had to throw out my wooden plaque I was planning on turning into a stall sign and all this chocolate.. sad day

But we're safe, it's absolutely GORGEOUS here! Anyone that has seen Ponyo... spitting image location. Gorgeous mountainous green cliffside housing, beaches close by, and spectacular views..

Here's a peak from the plane:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have fun!! New Zealand is beautiful, as I am sure you now know. If you know where to go, there are tonnes of riding opportunities. In 3 days, I found 5 equestrian centers around Auckland :lol: 

More pictures and updates!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just got to Wellington!!!!!!!!
> 
> My goodness we had everything go wrong at the airport, including delays, missed flights, last minute connection changes, 8 suitcases lost, no chance to change clothes (ew much!) and then we had to throw out my wooden plaque I was planning on turning into a stall sign and all this chocolate.. sad day
> 
> ...


Your photos are breathtaking!!! If you had to move away, at least it's to a beautiful place - thankyou for thinking of us, and despite some travel dilemmas, so glad you made it there safe! Looking forward to more, as you get settled! God bless


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Your photos are breathtaking!!! If you had to move away, at least it's to a beautiful place - thankyou for thinking of us, and despite some travel dilemmas, so glad you made it there safe! Looking forward to more, as you get settled! God bless


Thank you sweetie!  Ahhh even more breathtaking in person


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Too bad about the chocolate; that is sad. But glad you made it safely!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Have fun!! New Zealand is beautiful, as I am sure you now know. If you know where to go, there are tonnes of riding opportunities. In 3 days, I found 5 equestrian centers around Auckland :lol:
> 
> More pictures and updates!


Oh I will get you lots of pictures!

As for the riding, until I get paid it's a no go. But I have 2 months till then so I'm going to see if I can volunteer at a center  We have train and bus stations nearby. Woo!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You're ALIVE!!!!!   

I'm glad you made it there safely and those pictures are gorgeous! Too bad about all the stuff you lost though. :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah that was a shame, but they found our luggage so I have clothes again! Wooo!

We just got back from shopping, our friend took us around town.

Lots of pictures... 
More to follow..


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

That water is so pretty! It is all pretty! You will HAVE to take your new horse to that ocean/lake/whatever it is :O!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Neat photos!

Just don't suddenly show up with your face all covered with traditional Maori tattoos!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing again so soon


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I loveeee it here, and my goodness people were staring at me lol!



Allison Finch said:


> Neat photos!
> 
> Just don't suddenly show up with your face all covered with traditional Maori tattoos!


Darn! :wink:

I plan on getting one eventually... how can you avoid it being in such a beautiful place like this? I'm definitely thinking about retiring here!


Gallop On I don't have a new horse, my boy is back in the states being cared for out the wazoo. But when I find a stable, I'll take pictures!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yay, you made it one piece! Sounds like the same can not be said for the belongings though. 
The pics are really neat! It reminds me of a few of my travels, except how the heck do you get used to everyone driving on the wrong side of the road so quickly???!!
Just seeing your pics from the car while driving made my tummy clench a little. 
Everything else looks terrific!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Yay, you made it one piece! Sounds like the same can not be said for the belongings though.
> The pics are really neat! It reminds me of a few of my travels, except how the heck do you get used to everyone driving on the wrong side of the road so quickly???!!
> Just seeing your pics from the car while driving made my tummy clench a little.
> Everything else looks terrific!


Oh I lived in England for 12 years so it's nothing new to me.. but omg the roads here are so fun! One way little lane roads that wind all over the place, like in the movie Ponyo. It's spectacular.. nothing short of amazing and definitely everything I was hoping for 

When we get a car, I'm going to explore the rest of the island as I've found two stables out in the countryside.. which judging from the gallery is going to be nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out the South Island when you get a chance. It is supposed to be _very_ scenic, though I have never been there myself.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Check out the South Island when you get a chance. It is supposed to be _very_ scenic, though I have never been there myself.


Oh yes, I plan on taking a boat one day and exploring! And of course, more pictures will come from that haha!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am still in denial :'(

That you are there.

And I am in miserable, cold, wet Germany.

COME SAVE MEEE

The pictures are amazing.. you're so lucky! It may be 2years but I bet it flies by... do you reckon you can start up a photo journal :O


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I am still in denial :'(
> 
> That you are there.
> 
> ...


I know right? It's weird, I feel like I've been here my entire life and I've only just arrived.

Photo journal? What do you mean? That sounds really cool!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

A photo journal of where you've been and the sites you've seen.. from what I have seen its a beautiful country- make the most of it 

Places you visit, camp out in, horses you ride, places you help out at etc!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> A photo journal of where you've been and the sites you've seen.. from what I have seen its a beautiful country- make the most of it
> 
> Places you visit, camp out in, horses you ride, places you help out at etc!


I'll give it a go!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright I went on a walk with my family! No pics of me as I look dreadful, but here's a picture from our walk!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope you have a great time!! Keep us updated on everything. 

I'm sure Skye will miss you - BUT I'm sure she'll be having a wonderful time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Skye, are you coming back to the states? It looks so beautiful their!!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Alright I went on a walk with my family! No pics of me as I look dreadful, but here's a picture from our walk!


What a lovely town - the scenery in the background is beautiful!!! (Reminds me of places we enjoy along Lake Superior....)
You sound so happy, and I'm happy for you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Nothernstar 



Gallop On said:


> Skye, are you coming back to the states? It looks so beautiful their!!!


It's amazing here.. but yeah eventually since my horse is there. I just love it here so much..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lockwood said:


> Yay, you made it one piece! Sounds like the same can not be said for the belongings though.
> The pics are really neat! It reminds me of a few of my travels, except how the heck do you get used to everyone driving on the wrong side of the road so quickly???!!
> Just seeing your pics from the car while driving made my tummy clench a little.
> Everything else looks terrific!


:lol::lol: Now you know how we feel, watching US movies when YOU guys drive on the wrong side of the road!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*A few pictures of our drive yesterday*

Last one is a view from the side of my new house to the backyard


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Skye-
Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing some more.
Can you bottle some of that really nice weather and mail it to me?

Kayty- Thats funny. For some reason watching it in movies doesn't bother me, but in some of Skye's pics I just want to holler "Watch out for the cars!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Skye-
> Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing some more.
> Can you bottle some of that really nice weather and mail it to me?
> 
> Kayty- Thats funny. For some reason watching it in movies doesn't bother me, but in some of Skye's pics I just want to holler "Watch out for the cars!"


I'll do my best! :wink:

I just had the pleasure of riding shotgun in a right side steering wheel car... I felt like I was on a roller coaster! SO MUCH FUN! Jedi mind driving 

Annnd dun dun dun dun! My boots made it here in one piece, as did my riding pants. They were sprayed though as they have a strange fruity smell but I'm glad they weren't destroyed


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

A bit late but... have good time, Sky !


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

TaMMa89 said:


> A bit late but... have good time, Sky !


Thank you  I am so far! We have a car race (like a treasure hunt thing) this weekend.. I'm the navigator. Let's hope we do well!


----------

